# Using Android + Scala in Intellij IDEA the Easy Way



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Want to use a language that's supported by Android's Dalvik Compiler but not as ugly or feature lacking as Java? Want to be able to use both Scala and Java at the same time in the same project (or convert between the two with a click of a button)? For those that don't already use Scala (or want to know how to set it up for Android and in Intellij without a bunch of extra plugins and workarounds) I have your solution. No external building or additional plugins are required. Just the Android development plugins for Intellij and also the Scala plugin (and the sdk for both of course).

Just check out my guide and test project on github and feel free to clone it or whatever: https://github.com/y...j-no-sbt-plugin

Questions? Feel free to ask.

Also, no I don't support or have a desire to support other IDEs. Guide requires Intellij IDEA Ultimate Edition or the free/open source Community Edition (which is basically what Android Studio is, only more crippled).


----------

